# Medication in Spain (mental healthcare)



## Soulprovider (Jul 20, 2015)

Both me and my girlfriend have decided to move to Barcelona, and we both suffer from mental disorders. How do we obtain antidepressants and antipsychotics? Or benzos like clonazepam?

We have it written down by our doctors, that we are on these medications. Do we have to go see a doctor or is it enough to show it to the pharmacy?

Best regards and thanks


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Soulprovider said:


> Both me and my girlfriend have decided to move to Barcelona, and we both suffer from mental disorders. How do we obtain antidepressants and antipsychotics? Or benzos like clonazepam?
> 
> We have it written down by our doctors, that we are on these medications. Do we have to go see a doctor or is it enough to show it to the pharmacy?
> 
> Best regards and thanks



I should think you would have to see a doctor. Procedure for that will depend on whether you qualify for state healthcare or whether you will be going private?

Best take plenty meds with you to keep you going for quite a while until you get organised.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You would really need to register with a doctor in spain, who would request your notes/records. From that the Spanish doctor would assess and then prescribe medications he felt you needed (which would probably be in keeping with the British doctors treatment). Would you qualify for Spanish healthcare or would you need private cover?

Jo xxx


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Soulprovider said:


> Both me and my girlfriend have decided to move to Barcelona, and we both suffer from mental disorders. How do we obtain antidepressants and antipsychotics? Or benzos like clonazepam? We have it written down by our doctors, that we are on these medications. Do we have to go see a doctor or is it enough to show it to the pharmacy? Best regards and thanks


Have you discussed your decision to move to Barcelona with your current doctors?
Moving to another country is a major life event which may well impact on your mental health so it would be important for your current doctors to know the address you are moving to so that they might contact mental health services in that location, so that your care plan which should include how you might best be supported , could be forwarded to Barcelona.
If you are prescribed antipsychotics it is certainly not enough to rely on a pharmacy , moving without having organised health care and support in Barcelona could well place your health at risk.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Soulprovider said:


> Both me and my girlfriend have decided to move to Barcelona, and we both suffer from mental disorders. How do we obtain antidepressants and antipsychotics? Or benzos like clonazepam?
> 
> We have it written down by our doctors, that we are on these medications. Do we have to go see a doctor or is it enough to show it to the pharmacy?
> 
> Best regards and thanks


Hi Soulprovider. Welcome to the forum. 

I don't know if you know that healthcare in Spain is set up by autonomous communities. I'm in the autonomous community of Andalusia, and Barcelona is in Catalonia, so things may be different where you're going. But here, all psychiatric medications have to go through a psychiatrist, as they have a special license to prescribe them. My family doctor won't touch them. They definitely cannot be bought over the counter here. 

To get the meds, yes, it was enough for me to have the pill bottles and a letter from my Canadian doc saying I was on these meds. 

Like Brocher suggested, just to be on the safe side, I brought lots of refills with me when I moved here of my psych meds and other meds.

Take care and I hope you and your girlfriend love it here! Peace Out.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Soulprovider. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't know if you know that healthcare in Spain is set up by autonomous communities. I'm in the autonomous community of Andalusia, and Barcelona is in Catalonia, so things may be different where you're going. But here, all psychiatric medications have to go through a psychiatrist, as they have a special license to prescribe them. My family doctor won't touch them. They definitely cannot be bought over the counter here.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is the same in Catalonia, i.e. Get a prescription from a psychiatrist for your meds and the pharmacy will let you have them but you have to pay 100%. If you can get registered with a GP and they give you a prescription the price will come down significantly, as much as 90% cheaper. I think getting something from your GP about your meds will help you get some medication short term but shouldn't be relied on for too long. Expect to pay 100€ for a session with a private psychiatrist, or a long wait for a public one.


----------



## Soulprovider (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello again. Thanks for your advice and worries. 

We both will have medication enough for a pretty long peroid when we arrive in Barcelona. We will try to get in touch with the healthcare system here as soon we arrive, to get forwarded to a psychiatrist.

And we should be secured. In Denmark we have a social security card which covers us when we are abroad.

Thanks again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Soulprovider said:


> Hello again. Thanks for your advice and worries.
> 
> We both will have medication enough for a pretty long peroid when we arrive in Barcelona. We will try to get in touch with the healthcare system here as soon we arrive, to get forwarded to a psychiatrist.
> 
> ...


... but surely, no Spanish doctor will accept it. 

You have to be in the Spanish system in some way before you get Spanish state health care (either by working, paying in or as a state pensioner). Otherwise, you will need to go privately.

I may be wrong but that's how I think it works even for people from Denmark.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Soulprovider said:


> Hello again. Thanks for your advice and worries.
> 
> We both will have medication enough for a pretty long peroid when we arrive in Barcelona. We will try to get in touch with the healthcare system here as soon we arrive, to get forwarded to a psychiatrist.
> 
> ...


does it cover you for FULL healthcare when you LIVE abroad? That would be highly unusual

or is it the EHIC?

and do you speak Spanish? A psychiatrist obviously will - & in Catalunya, more than likely will expect you to speak catalán


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> does it cover you for FULL healthcare when you LIVE abroad? That would be highly unusual
> 
> or is it the EHIC?
> 
> and do you speak Spanish? A psychiatrist obviously will - & in Catalunya, more than likely will expect you to speak catalán


All Catalan speaking psychiatrists will also speak in Spanish. You will also find English speaking ones in the city centre, but obviously not so easily and their levels of English can vary. If you are struggling to find one I can help.


----------



## Soulprovider (Jul 20, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> does it cover you for FULL healthcare when you LIVE abroad? That would be highly unusual
> 
> or is it the EHIC?
> 
> and do you speak Spanish? A psychiatrist obviously will - & in Catalunya, more than likely will expect you to speak catalán


It is the EHIC. I was under the impression that we were covered by that? Glad I asked in here.

If not then we must pay the 100 euros for a private shrink 

Helenameva, PM sent!


----------



## Soulprovider (Jul 20, 2015)

Helenameva, I can't send you a PM. Do you care to share the info here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Soulprovider said:


> It is the EHIC. I was under the impression that we were covered by that? Glad I asked in here.
> 
> If not then we must pay the 100 euros for a private shrink
> 
> Helenameva, PM sent!


The EHIC card is for tourists in Spain for under 90 days and holiday makers. It covers emergency treatment only

Jo xxx


----------



## Soulprovider (Jul 20, 2015)

Are you 100 & sure? 

By the officials in Denmark it is stated that it covers up to one year, and even for chronic health issues. I guess we got to have our adresses in Denmark though. 

Btw does anybody know what health insurance costs in Spain? We both study at university in Denmark, so while we stay we will not be contributing with Spanish tax!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Soulprovider said:


> Are you 100 & sure?
> 
> By the officials in Denmark it is stated that it covers up to one year, and even for chronic health issues. I guess we got to have our adresses in Denmark though.


The British EHIC card is definitely for emergency treatment for tourists only. I dont know what Denmarks arrangements are

Jo xxx


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Soulprovider said:


> Helenameva, I can't send you a PM. Do you care to share the info here?


I have tried to PM you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> The British EHIC card is definitely for emergency treatment for tourists only. I dont know what Denmarks arrangements are
> 
> Jo xxx


It should be the same (one would think) as it's a European Health Insurance Card.

It should only cover holidays up to 90 days - after that Spain considers you to be here permanently and not on holiday.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> It should be the same (one would think) as it's a European Health Insurance Card.
> 
> It should only cover holidays up to 90 days - after that Spain considers you to be here permanently and not on holiday.


it is of course the same, as you say

the card itself might have a 'life' of a year or even two years, but once you are considered resident in another country you can no longer use it there


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Helenameva said:


> I have tried to PM you.


Now that Soulprovider has more than 5 posts, you should be able to PM each other.


----------



## Soulprovider (Jul 20, 2015)

AllHeart, it succeded. But thanks!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Soulprovider said:


> AllHeart, it succeded. But thanks!


You're welcome. Good to hear! :thumb:


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Here in Valencia you can buy just about anything over the counter. Benzos? Sure. Anti-depressants? No problem. But as someone said earlier, it's much, much cheaper if you get a doctor's prescription, which is what I did.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ExpatWannabee said:


> Here in Valencia you can buy just about anything over the counter. Benzos? Sure. Anti-depressants? No problem. But as someone said earlier, it's much, much cheaper if you get a doctor's prescription, which is what I did.


Even anti -psychotic and controlled medication??? Which should be issued and monitored by a doctor?

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------

